# Very small rust spots on new car



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello everyone today as I was washing my car I noticed it had this very small rust spots around the paint. I clayed the car and waxed it and most still show. I don't have any pictures to show, but they are only noticeable if you look closely at the paint. This car is only 2 weeks old should I be worried? I live in Miami Florida and my car is a white 2014 Chevy Cruze LS. And also my dealer is by a train track I just noticed that.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

It could just be metal flakes in the paint it happens to cars around here a lot. Did you you an actual clay bar or that liquid crap.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

xxarmando said:


> Hello everyone today as I was washing my car I noticed it had this very small rust spots around the paint. I clayed the car and waxed it and most still show. I don't have any pictures to show, but they are only noticeable if you look closely at the paint. This car is only 2 weeks old should I be worried? I live in Miami Florida and my car is a white 2014 Chevy Cruze LS. And also my dealer is by a train track I just noticed that.


 That doesn't sound right on a 2 week old CRUZE. As you know Miami is the land of Rust, Mold, Spores & More! The clay should have done the trick. Have you done this type of detail work before?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Does your white paint have a yellowing color to it, of does it actully have the rusty brown?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What you see is called "rail dust", probably from transport of your car. 

Get a more aggressive clay bar and try again...make sure to keep folding it over so it doesn't then turn into sandpaper...or there are several chemical treatments for removing things like this on your paint. A quick google search for rail dust removal will turn up a wealth of information for ya. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll echo the others, clay then clay again until this is gone. Wash, rinse, repeat. This problem superficial and you don't want any abrasive polishes that will cut into your otherwise flawless paint.


----------



## Roberto Merill (Feb 20, 2014)

We had nice weather this past weekend up here in Southern Ontario and I decided to wash the car in the driveway (usually we go to a touchless car wash). After washing it I noticed many (more than 100) tiny rust spots all over the car.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyone get out claybar and elbow grease!

Or get it detailed and let someone else worry about it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Give this a try.

Iron X Iron Remover, CQuartz IronX, Paint Cleaner, paint decontamination


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> What you see is called "rail dust", probably from transport of your car.
> 
> Get a more aggressive clay bar and try again...make sure to keep folding it over so it doesn't then turn into sandpaper...or there are several chemical treatments for removing things like this on your paint. A quick google search for rail dust removal will turn up a wealth of information for ya.
> 
> ...


J is spot on.. Also I have heard that when they redo the roads they use crushed up tires.. I have just thought that it was the steal belts they use in the tires.. But yes it is rail dust as well.. It is hard to keep them off the white as they stick out like a sore thumb, I had to clay 2 and should have done a 3rd last year, I noticed on Tues when I washed mine that those little red/orange specks are showing up again and notice it on the rear bumper and truck than anywhere else..

When you clay just use a lot of spray and as J mentioned get a little more aggressive and use a tad more pressure, you will see good results..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Roberto Merill said:


> We had nice weather this past weekend up here in Southern Ontario and I decided to wash the car in the driveway (usually we go to a touchless car wash). After washing it I noticed many (more than 100) tiny rust spots all over the car.


Have they been replacing and resurfacing roads around you?? I have heard that they use ground up old tires in asphalt and suspect that it is the steal belt wires that is causing these little rust spots, my car has it really bad as many many roads in Oklahoma are being fixed or built..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although we call it 'Rail Dust' thats more of a leftover term from the days cars were shipped on open rail cars and sat around rail yards for weeks before transported to dealers.

It is mostly now environmental.
The reality is it usually is the metallic brake dust thrown off cars and trucks (including your own) and getting vacuumed up onto the low pressure areas your car creates at speed.
This is why it is most prevelant at the rear of the car, top of the decklid and on the sides aft of the wheels.
Doesn't matter what color the car but it sure shows up on the white and lighter colors.
The metallic dust adheres to the finish and then the next time it gets damp, it claws into the clear coat and rusts.
Thats all the spots you are seeing.....the rusting particles are staining the clearcoat.

Clay baring the paint prior to polishing/waxing is the only way to get it off......the bar literally rips the particles out of the clear coat and the results are very visable on the bar after the process.
Waxing without claying tend to pull some of off but you end up making all kinds of micro scratches from dragging the debris across the finish with the wax.

Once you get the hang of paint prep prior to polish/wax you will never just wax again.....the difference in the finished work is amazing and worth the time required.

Rob


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Give this a try.
> 
> Iron X Iron Remover, CQuartz IronX, Paint Cleaner, paint decontamination


****, you gave away my secret sauce! 

This stuff works wonders if you are willing to fork over $20.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> ****, you gave away my secret sauce!
> 
> This stuff works wonders if you are willing to fork over $20.



Hahaha! Yeah, I know about those secret sauces too! Iron X is definitely some good stuff and worth the money!


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the tips. I'm new and never done it before. If I re clay or use meguiars ultimate compund on the car does that remove the wax i put yesterday? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Does your white paint have a yellowing color to it, of does it actully have the rusty brown?



Its yellow not brown


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

xxarmando said:


> Thank you all for the tips. I'm new and never done it before. If I re clay or use meguiars ultimate compund on the car does that remove the wax i put yesterday?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes,

Rob


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

I see so basically redo the whole process? Or should I first do a spot and see if the clay removes it and then redo the whole car? Also if the clay doesn't fix it should I use meguiars ultimate compound? I heard that stripped the clear coat of a new car? If I leave those small spots will that spread and hurt the paint? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Compound nor clay won't touch iron fallout. You need something like IronX to chemically neutralize the iron. After that, polish and wax to seal the paint against further contamination. 

Meg's Ultimate Compound is good stuff. It's clear-coat-safe, and is pretty foolproof for a DIY user. But, it's for removing larger scratches and swirls, not get embedded iron out of the paint.


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

sciphi said:


> Compound nor clay won't touch iron fallout. You need something like IronX to chemically neutralize the iron. After that, polish and wax to seal the paint against further contamination.
> 
> Meg's Ultimate Compound is good stuff. It's clear-coat-safe, and is pretty foolproof for a DIY user. But, it's for removing larger scratches and swirls, not get embedded iron out of the paint.



Would Iron x strip the clear coat? I dont know much about detailing as this is my first car and I live in the city where cars around me have more dents than dust marks haha. I dont have any polish atm do I have to polish if I use Iron x or meguiars ultimate compound? I just dont want those spots to "spread" or eat the paint?


----------

